# Noob Question: VTR or MVP2 for RBA/RDA's?



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

Hello everyone, OK, so I've decided to jump in and get myself 'n mod.

Wanted to go mech, but I'm a bit wary of shorting and venting batteries; so I'll stick to regulated mods for now.

I really want to use RBA/RDA's on my mod - not necessarily for clouds, but I understand it brings out the flavour better.

So my question is, should I buy the VTR or MVP2?

Do I need the extra Watts of the VTR?

Do I need to buy an extra charger for the VTR battery or can I charge via usb cable like the MVP2?

There are some nice specials on the VTR and in terms of price - it seems like a bargain to rather buy that with spare tanks and wire and cotton, than to buy the MVP2 and extra tank/cotton/wire.

Your input is appreciated!


Thank yoU!


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

Yes, imo you will need the extra Watts of the VTR. If a bundled deal, carefully consider the atomizers bundled with it - are they actually good and worth your while.
As far as I know the VTR takes a loose battery. So, yes, you will need a good battery like the Efest 2500 and a charger like the Intellicharger.
Also consider the IPV or Hana mods, which are not as heavy as the VTR and can give you even more power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

Or you could go the mech route, then you basically control your vaping experience with what you build in your RBA, as opposed to tweaking voltage or power, also the most compact package and best battery life. You'll need an intellicharger and at least 2 batteries.

The mech route is also pretty cheap, I've seen a few retailers have decent mechs for around R400, 2 batteries (Sony VTC4's or eFest 2500mah) will set you back about another R400, intellicharger will be another R250-R300ish, so a total setup for R1100.00. So compared to the MVP and VTR, its kinda pricey, but compared to the IPV and DNA, its kinda competitive, when you consider that you can run a much larger variety of builds on it, and you can get way, more than 50W out of it.

Only thing with a mech, is that you have to be carful with your batteries, there are no safe guards, so if you try to pull too much current from the battery, it'll get unhappy and vent.

Definitely worth picking up an OHM meter too (or using a mulitmeter)

To give you an idea of the battry life difference, I'm running a Kayfun Lite Plus with a 0.56 ohm build in it. On my eVic Supreme, I'm getting about a 1/3 of a day's worth of vaping. running the same build on my mech, i'm getting 3/4 of a day.

IMHO, a mech is much more suited to being someones daily driver, less hassles*.

_*You do need to still open your mech up and clean it up (especially the contacts) once in a while._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

It is also entirely possible, that my own vaping journey is colouring my views


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, imo you will need the extra Watts of the VTR. If a bundled deal, carefully consider the atomizers bundled with it - are they actually good and worth your while.
> As far as I know the VTR takes a loose battery. So, yes, you will need a good battery like the Efest 2500 and a charger like the Intellicharger.
> Also consider the IPV or Hana mods, which are not as heavy as the VTR and can give you even more power.


 
Thanks for the input @Andre 

The VTR bundle consists of the following:

_Innokin Itaste VTR - Jungle Camo_
_Aspire Nautilus Clone_
_1 box Aspire Nautilus coils_
_1 Kraken RBA Clone by Hcigar_
_5M 26G Kanthal_

Sounds pretty decent - especially since the VTR doubles as an Ohm meter.

Just need to get battery and charger extra it seems.

Your opinion?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Or you could go the mech route, then you basically control your vaping experience with what you build in your RBA, as opposed to tweaking voltage or power, also the most compact package and best battery life. You'll need an intellicharger and at least 2 batteries.
> 
> The mech route is also pretty cheap, I've seen a few retailers have decent mechs for around R400, 2 batteries (Sony VTC4's or eFest 2500mah) will set you back about another R400, intellicharger will be another R250-R300ish, so a total setup for R1100.00. So compared to the MVP and VTR, its kinda pricey, but compared to the IPV and DNA, its kinda competitive, when you consider that you can run a much larger variety of builds on it, and you can get way, more than 50W out of it.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your input.

Did look at mech options, but as I said in my original post - *only* thing that worries me is venting the battery.

Does one work off an ohm chart or is there a set limit to how low the ohms can be on a mech - so just don't build less than that?

Flavour? Which is better - mech or regulated?

Is mech a hotter vape too?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

check out this site, you can plug in the specifics of your battery, and build, and it will tell you how much stress it'll put on the battery. 

If you're using Sony VTC4's or purple eFest 2500mah battteries, you should be safe all the way down to 0.20 ohms. Both of these batteries have a 30amp limit (35 amp in the case of the eFest I think) at 0.20 ohms on a freshly charged battery, you'd draw about 20 amps from the battery, so you're well within the parameters of the battery.

I've seen people do mad things on youtube, RipTrippers ran a 0.09 ohm build on a single Sony VTC5, so that was a 42 amp draw on a 30 amp battery. Not advisable, but it does go to show, that you'd need to really be trying hard, to make your battery vent. 

Your power source (mech, regulated) has less to do about flavour than your atomizer and what you build in it. 

The way you control vapor production and heat with a mech, is with your build, lower ohms = higher temperature and more vapor. 

a VV/VW mod like the VTR, lets you blur the lines a little bit, because you can put a higher resistance build on it and just crank up the power. To get the same result that you would have if you'd built lower in the first place.


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> Thanks for the input @Andre
> 
> The VTR bundle consists of the following:
> 
> ...


The Kraken is a Genesis type rebuildable tank atomizer, which has gone sort of out of fashion. Not many on this forum use Genesis type atomizers anymore. Saw one for sale in our classifieds for R100.00. By far the most popular RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer) is the Russian/Kayfun.

The VTR is a solid unit, but very heavy. I love the mini Aspire Nautilus as a commercial clearomizer, but cannot comment on the clone Aspire Nautilus - just wonder of it will fit through the VTR ring, I doubt it very much.

I do not know the pricing of the bundle you refer to, but you could get a Hana 30W with a Russian 91% for R1390.00 - did a quick check at www.vapeclub.co.za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

Though that bundle sounds pretty awesome for someone starting out, so I'd jump on it  can always pick up a mech next time around, and if i'm not mistaken, you'll be able to use the batteries from your VTR in your new mech too. So just make sure you don't skimp on good quality batteries.


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

Andre said:


> The Kraken is a Genesis type rebuildable tank atomizer, which has gone sort of out of fashion. Not many on this forum use Genesis type atomizers anymore. Saw one for sale in our classifieds for R100.00. By far the most popular RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer) is the Russian/Kayfun.
> 
> The VTR is a solid unit, but very heavy. I love the mini Aspire Nautilus as a commercial clearomizer, but cannot comment on the clone Aspire Nautilus - just wonder of it will fit through the VTR ring, I doubt it very much.
> 
> I do not know the pricing of the bundle you refer to, but you could get a Hana 30W with a Russian 91% for R1390.00 - did a quick check at www.vapeclub.co.za.


 
Pricing of the bundle is R1450. Which IMO is not too bad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> check out this site, you can plug in the specifics of your battery, and build, and it will tell you how much stress it'll put on the battery.
> 
> If you're using Sony VTC4's or purple eFest 2500mah battteries, you should be safe all the way down to 0.20 ohms. Both of these batteries have a 30amp limit (35 amp in the case of the eFest I think) at 0.20 ohms on a freshly charged battery, you'd draw about 20 amps from the battery, so you're well within the parameters of the battery.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, some pretty solid advice.


Now I clearly have some thinking to do!

lol.


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Though that bundle sounds pretty awesome for someone starting out, so I'd jump on it  can always pick up a mech next time around, and if i'm not mistaken, you'll be able to use the batteries from your VTR in your new mech too. So just make sure you don't skimp on good quality batteries.


 
Mind you, this bundle is also available:
_26650 Panzer Mechanical mod clone by Yeahsmo (Black / Silver)_
_2 x 3500mah 60A 26650 Efest Purple Series batteries_
_26650 Patriot clone by Yeahsmo_
_5M 26G Kanthal_
_5 x Organic Cotton balls_

It is a 26650 instead of 18650 though - your thoughts?


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> Pricing of the bundle is R1450. Which IMO is not too bad?


Maybe, but consider:

You will not be able to use the Nautilus on the VTR without modification of the latter.
The Kraken clone is not really a recommended RTA.
The quality of the Nautilus clone is unknown, to me in any case.
26G Kanthal is very thick and mostly used by advanced coil builders, much better to start off on 28G.
The VTR is a very heavy unit, no doubt about that.
Of course, the decision is all yours. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

I've never had the chance to play with anything 26650 based before, so what i have is supposition. It'd probably last a really long time, but be really heavy. they are around 30mm diameter, as opposed to the more usual 22mm that most 18650 mechs are. Finding more atomizers that go with it might be an issue.

Personally I'd go with Bundle deal 7

Nzonic Mechanical mod clone by Yeahsmo
Patriot RDA Clone by Hcigar
Kraken RBA Clone by Hcigar
5M 26G Kanthal
5 x organic cotton balls

chuck some batteries, and a charger on that. and you're ready to rock, and it'll be compatible with more future purchases  Still has that kraken genesis RTA, but from what i've read on the interwebs, its not half bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

Andre said:


> Maybe, but consider:
> 
> You will not be able to use the Nautilus on the VTR without modification of the latter.
> The Kraken clone is not really a recommended RTA.
> ...


 
Thank you, all very valid points. As I'm a noob, I have no reference regarding good vs bad quality. But as a noob, I want something which is the least hassle and will last the longest.

And obviously a mod which I can use other rba/rda's with without hassles.


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I've never had the chance to play with anything 26650 based before, so what i have is supposition. It'd probably last a really long time, but be really heavy. they are around 30mm diameter, as opposed to the more usual 22mm that most 18650 mechs are. Finding more atomizers that go with it might be an issue.
> 
> Personally I'd go with Bundle deal 7
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

no sweat man, do yourself a favour and prowl youtube for some reviews of the stuff before you buy, also go in store and check everything out to get a feel for it.


----------



## SmokelessFire (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> no sweat man, do yourself a favour and prowl youtube for some reviews of the stuff before you buy, also go in store and check everything out to get a feel for it.


 
Will do the YT thing, but no stores in my area...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

not to worry i'm in the same boat


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

Hi @SmokelessFire - I am no expert in regulated mods since my experience with them is limited to the SVD (15 Watts), the MVP (11 Watts) and the Vision Spinners

While the mod is important, I think the atomiser you use and the coil you build are as important if not even more important.

For me, the best flavour is on a dripper with a single airhole. Start simple and work from there. The IGO-L is still my favourite device for tasting juices. Easy to coil and great flavour. It's no extreme performer though and not for dual coils or big clouds. But flavour is very good and it is simple. Only thing is that it is a dripper so its not convenient if you don't like dripping.

That said, there are many new adjustable airflow devices that have come out that I have not tried. 

Overall, what I am saying is while I understand you want to select your mod carefully, remember to pay a lot of attention to the atomiser too. That's what produces the flavour. Perhaps get something simple and something a bit more advanced so you can try both for yourself and see what you like.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (22/9/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @SmokelessFire - I am no expert in regulated mods since my experience with them is limited to the SVD (15 Watts), the MVP (11 Watts) and the Vision Spinners
> 
> While the mod is important, I think the atomiser you use and the coil you build are as important if not even more important.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you @Silver - will have a look at that.


----------

